# RIP Sooty



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Just got told that my aunts cat Sooty has died in a kitchen fire, thought to be caused by an elercrical fault with the oven. She suffocated in the smoke before anyone could get to her. She was 16 years old, poor old kitty


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

wow...horrible story


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

*Sooty*

 Sorry to hear about Sooty, it's a bad way to go. Hope you let your aunt know that there are folk out here thinking of her. Will she get another pet, do you think, or is it too soon to tell?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I doubt it, she still has a dog but she works away a lot now and travels throughout the North and Scotland so it wouldn't be fair on another pet.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

ahh thats such a shame silver...


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

tight....

16 years is still a good age for a cat so sooty lived a good life


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Yup, just a bit of a horrible way to lose her.


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

sorry to hear it man, that's the only down side of pets....when you have to say goodbye


----------



## foxylady (Jul 25, 2006)

Good age for a cat, but still sad


----------



## mourne (Apr 20, 2006)

Awe how sad!


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

awww, thats well bad, I am so sorry!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Sory to hear about Sooty  was your aunt ok :?:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I think she was upset, not surprising though because she had Sooty from when she was a kitten. I can't even remember her NOT having Sooty


----------

